# Donor eggs in Manchester



## Snuggles1 (Oct 20, 2016)

Hi all, I havent been on here for a while. I am now 43 and my head is in a whirl at the moment. I have had 3 rounds of IVF previously. 2 cycles using my own eggs and partners sperm in Liverpool and a round using donor eggs and sperm in Cyprus. All 3 unsuccessful (no implantation). I am ready to try donor in Manchester but I'm scared of the cost and if it doesn't work again. There's a plan for £14,800 and you get 2 rounds and 50% refund if you do not have a baby. This is using donor eggs and partners sperm. But I'm beginning to panic a bit as it's still a lot of money. Anyone in a similar situation to me? Thankyou xx


----------

